

Y Combinator vs. TechStars Application - oldgregg

I thought this was interesting:<p>"protip: 2 dudes talking is not a pitch video. show me, don't tell me."
@davidcohen 5:16 PM Mar 17th<p>vs.<p>"In the video please introduce yourselves, explain what you're doing and why, and tell us anything else you want to about the founders or the project. <i>The video should contain nothing except the founders talking.</i> No screenshots or postproduction wizardry please;"
http://ycombinator.com/video.html
======
faramarz
At the risk of making judgment out of context, I think it's pretty obvious
which of the two wants to Invest in the founders as much as the idea.

~~~
jacoblyles
There's room for more than one investment strategy; there's not a "correct"
one. YCombinator invests in the top 1% of developers regardless of ideas. I
can see how it might be smart to invest instead in the top 10% of developers
with the biggest ideas.

Unfortunately the data on this kind of thing is rather small. The only way to
be sure which is better is to run two funds side by side with different
strategies.

edit: It should be remembered that Viaweb had not only great developers (the
functional stuff in Viaweb is cool!) but also a pretty big idea. Viaweb is
really a bad example for "ideas don't matter".

~~~
zck
>It should be remembered that Viaweb had not only great developers (the
functional stuff in Viaweb is cool!) but also a pretty big idea. Viaweb is
really a bad example for "ideas don't matter".

Except the initial idea was "put art galleries on the web", called Artix. It
morphed into Viaweb later. It's actually a very good example for "ideas don't
matter".

~~~
jacquesm
Classic pivot.

I wonder how many startups actually stick to their first idea, and never
deviate from that.

------
ryanhuff
Comparing a tweet to a more verbose instruction is hardly fair.

------
TrevorBurnham
It's true that the two programs want different kinds of videos, but I wouldn't
read into this too much. Both claim that they care more about the founders
than about the idea; the reason they ask so much about the idea is that they
want you to show that you're capable of generating and fleshing out a good
idea.

I imagine that watching hundreds of short videos per cycle is very exhausting,
and over time both groups became especially frustrated with a particular
category of video. For YC, this category was "overproduced demo hype videos."
For TechStars, it was "three guys muttering into the camera." That they
decided to disallow those categories is, I think, just a historical
happenstance.

------
Roridge
It is impossible to tell if a developer is "good" from a short video of them
talking, unless they can prove that P != NP in 1 minute (and even that
wouldn't do it for me).

All it tells anyone is if the person in the video seems like their kind of
person.

Whether you are investing in the idea or not first impressions count.

~~~
jchonphoenix
P v NP is completely unrelated to this thread. If someone proved P != NP (by
which you mean NP is not a proper subset of P) in 1 minute it would prove he
is an extremely smart theorist. Not necessarily a good developer. It would
also prove they are extremely bright.

Your point is understood but your comment seems to trivialize the problem of P
v NP and also shows a misconception about the foundations of Computer Science
and the difference between CS and Software Development.

~~~
Roridge
As you correctly pointed out "P v NP is completely unrelated to this thread"
so I'm not sure why you decided to elaborate on it.

However, seeing as you did I should point out that I did not trivialise it, I
mention it juxtaposed to the topic in an oxymoronic context which highlights
the point I was making (you know, the one you said you understood). To
reiterate "It is impossible to tell if a developer is "good" from a short
video of them talking..."

Last time I checked Math and Psychology were the foundations of Computer
Science, and Software Development was very closely related to Computer
Science. One might even suggest you needed one to perform the other.

------
migpwr
I'm applying for Capital Factory, a similar program, and the big
recommendation everyone's making is "Tell a story".

~~~
justin
You should do this whenever you are talking to anyone about anything (because
they might actually listen), but especially when you want to get a message
across (such as "you should invest in my company because __").

